

GHC 7.8 branch is created - platz
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/ghc-devs/2014-January/003896.html
Release notes for version 7.8.1:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;zmV9D&#x2F;embedded&#x2F;result&#x2F;
======
platz
Release notes for version 7.8.1

[http://jsfiddle.net/zmV9D/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/zmV9D/embedded/result/)

(ghc 7.8 is not yet released, just the branch to mop up any fixes is created)

